

Ask HN: is ec2 mishandling your requests right now? - mattlanger

Pretty much one out of every two requests to our site at hotpotato.com is being redirected to another site called yourtango.com. This behavior started about fifteen minutes ago so far as we can tell, and from poking around I see that both of us fall within the same Amazon IP block (174.129.*).<p>Is anyone else experiencing behavior like this? The AWS status blog shows no issues, but I'm waiting to hear back from support.<p>This is really stressful.
======
mechanical_fish
Have you checked your DNS several dozen times? One out of every two sounds
like what happens when someone accidentally sets an A record with a slightly
different IP. Do not ask me how I know this. ;)

~~~
mattlanger
Ha, DNS is legit. If we make requests by IP we get the same behavior.

------
tshtf
FWIW, I have an EC2 instance in the 174.129/16 block and I didn't see any
unusual traffic into that instance over the past 30 minutes.

------
mattlanger
.... aaaaaand it just stopped happening.

